# Stratostreak



## Fryerman (Jan 26, 2022)

Recent local find. Badged Skyliner, model is Stratostreak 3. 
First picture as found, then with the bars installed like in the catalog pictures. Some little kid probably had it, and it must have fit better that way.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jan 26, 2022)

Crazy frame , killer bike


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960 (Jan 26, 2022)

Bike was made by Stelber Industries and badged to other retailers


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960 (Jan 26, 2022)

I saw another site that called it a Stelber Stratostreak 3 but it wouldn't load.


----------



## Fryerman (Jan 26, 2022)

I have been looking at pictures of different versions with different components, depending on year or badge.
Some use a twist grip shifter, and have no mounts for the stick shift between the top tubes on the frame. Some had regular stems and a frame mounted chain guard, rather than just on the chainring.
  This is an image of a Montgomery Wards I found while searching.


----------



## nick tures (Jan 26, 2022)

interesting never seen one !


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960 (Jan 26, 2022)

The Wards bike may be newer, it uses normal bars and neck instead of the Iverson styled bars. Or it may have been a Wards requested change to set their bike apart.


----------



## jrcarz (Jan 27, 2022)

Fryerman said:


> Recent local find. Badged Skyliner, model is Stratostreak 3.
> First picture as found, then with the bars installed like in the catalog pictures. Some little kid probably had it, and it must have fit better that way.
> 
> View attachment 1557161
> ...



Let me know if you want to sell it. Had this bike when I was a kid.  There is a piece missing under the seat between the frame and seat. Thanks


----------

